# nfl mobile



## appleju (Aug 8, 2011)

So the NFL season is right around the corner. I'm rommed and need my NFL mobile. I know its not working on aosp roms at the moment and it used to work on my bamf 2.1 but now the live tv stopped working. I really don't want to go back to stock or group but i may have to if I can't watch my live football. If anyone can confirm some roms with working live NFL mobile to post them here I'd greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

gingeritis 3d beta VI it works on


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

thunderstick 1.5.5 works


----------

